# Maverick "Micro"



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Whadda ya think....micro skiff? Looked to be same dimension/beam as current 17 HPX. Think HPX-T, minus the tunnel. They stripped it down to cut weight and hang less power. http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/26175/


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

price is better than I woulda thunk.........Prob doesnt include trailer.........I like it..!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Hard to tell what it looks like.. I'll be down there this weekend hopefully taking better pics..

If 18k is the price boat/motor/trailer.. thats VERY competitive IMHO! 

Isn't competition great for the consumers? lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Me likey.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Hard to tell what it looks like.. I'll be down there this weekend hopefully taking better pics..
> 
> If 18k is the price boat/motor/trailer.. thats VERY competitive IMHO!
> 
> Isn't competition great for the consumers? lol



yeah but, did you notice it said show special. AND there is no trailer. Still a good deal for under 20g's. 

I like it, nice rig. I like how on the redfisher they have the gps/fish finding unit in the dash....pretty cool!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Going to be there Saturday with MATT. Will report back.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice. AC and I were very pleased with our Maverick last season. Good build quality. Lousy re-sale, but good boats.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

In person, it looks like a HPX-T, without the tunnel. They did not have dimensions listed, but it was in the same size class as their other 17 HPX's. Definitely larger than the 15 HPX. The MHP guys said they just cut down the weight where they could in manufacturing and made the boat as light as possible. In regards to price, I hope they can keep it down. Listed $ did not include trailer tax, etc. When I asked if that's gonna be the regular price, I just got a chuckle. Tight lines...


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not really familiar with the boat making process but if they "cut down on weight where they could in the manufacturing process" does that mean they used less fiberglass or materials so the boat won't be as durable or long lasting as the other ones they build? just looking for ya'lls great wisdom that makes me smarter


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, that is a nice looking skiff and considering the source, decent price too. 



> I'm not really familiar with the boat making process but if they "cut down on weight where they could in the manufacturing process" does that mean they used less fiberglass or materials so the boat won't be as durable or long lasting as the other ones they build? just looking for ya'lls great wisdom that makes me smarter


ucf, I was in the boat bidness for a spell, so I think I know a enough to take a stab at this. If there was a short answer to your question it would be the boat shouldn't be any less durable. MHP isn't going to introduce anything that hasn't met some pretty strict design and testing specs either. Now whether this skiff is on par with the competition on performance remains to be seen.

The interesting thing to me is the comment about taking some things out to reduce weight. Not to read too much into it, but it sounds like a boat show party line to me. Typically with these "technical" flats skiffs there isn't much "in" there that isn't supposed to be there. Meaning the type and amount of layup materials used, stringer systems, bulkheads, cap/liners, decks, etc are there for a reason. Things like stability and strength come to mind.  And all of that with a premium being placed on minimizing weight and maximizing strength, which is why the various vacuum and resin infusion techniques are so popular with these skiffs. 

If the boat was designed well from the outset though, the weight is what it is. So to go back and take some things out in order to reduce weight deserves some clarification in my opinion. The comment most likely was about prototype evolution and not anything magical they did to reduce weight in the production model. The guys at MHP certainly know what they are doing. Of course some of their competitors might be interested in the real answer too. So don't expect much in the way of validation here. 

Hopefully, when Jan reports back we'll have more info to deal with too. It is a sharp looking skiff though. - eric


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for the great reply ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

My guess, 40 hp requires less structure. And what is that about a 16" +- freeboard? That would save a lot of weight.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

I visited the Maverick factory in 2006 and at that time they did a hand lay up on the Hewes line "redfisher, tailfisher" and a vaccume bagging on the Mavericks. At that time vaccume bagging wasnt new technology but was not widely used. The fact that ECC uses it for a small micro boat company is really rare and that is why many of us know anything about it.

Vaccume bagging allows the eccess resin to be drawn out of the boat once all of the fiberglass fibers are bonded. The Mavericks always had kevlar hatches which saved weight. Mabye they are using a little more kevlar in the boat? Mabye they have really sucked out the excess resen from the process. mabye they are using a fiberglass and epoxy transome like on the Rangers. Its easy to drop 100 lbs from a 17 foot boat with 3 to 4 design and manufacturing changes. 

Its usually a noticable diffrence,,,, like one person in the boat versus two. on a 100lb less weight boat it might float, draft and run like it only has one person in it even with two.

Now think of the possibilities if they did this to the HPX 15 and you put that same 40 on it! Before I went with Ranger that boat was on my short list!

AC


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks pretty cool but I think it was a poor name choice if they are seriously going to market it as a micro. A better name would just be to call it the hpx-lodge or something.

Did they take out the "v" from the rear? I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Brew has a point. While we're all too proud of our membership on this site, who would want to say "check out my micro!"? ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

First off, I have not seen this boat in person.

But, from the pictures........

It doesn't look like a "Micro Skiff"

and

It looks like an HPX-T without the tunnel....If so, bring a rain coat cause I heard they are a wet ride.

Again, this is sheer speculation based on the pictures I have seen on the net.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

It's not a microskiff, but still a fine offering...you gotta love capitalism


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Agreed on being a little outside the ms category, but thats darn nice looking skiff regardless. Price is right too.


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks Nice, and priced right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

> Agreed on being a little outside the ms category, but thats darn nice looking skiff regardless. Price is right too.


I agree.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a hard time with an advertised draft of 4.5" on that boat. Seems to be pretty narrow at the waterline, 40 HP, center console, 18 gal fuel cell....... I would be interested to know how they measured it.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

The word over on the Maverick site is that the price is going to increase around 6k...that price was just a show special.


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

New guy here, thanks for the nice comments...

Our new skiff, call it what you like is a cross between our 17HPX Tunnel and the 17HPX V hull.  The hull is not as flat as the tunnel hull nor has as much "V" as our 17HPXV.  You get some of the advantages of a tunnel hull without the inherent somewhat rough ride of a full tunnel.  On the flip side, the new skiff will not jump up quite as shallow as our tunnel.  

I have run and fished the boat, we tested the daraft as a "fishable" draft; myself and another rather full grown man with gear, rods, cooler etc.  The built in fuel tank is now 15 gallons, with about 9 gallons of gas, battery and gear we ran 34mph and poles the boat in under 5".  We poled aground in under 4.6" but with the rather flat bottom were able to continue forward over that depth.

We just this morning received the boat back from Miami and will be running more tests in the very near future.  As for the price, yes the price you see in the pictures above was an introductory price in Miami.  Our hope is to keep the boat around the 20k mark with a custom built trailer.  

More later, time to go fish the new skiff. 

Skip


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

> New guy here, thanks for the nice comments...
> 
> Our new skiff, call it what you like is a cross between our 17HPX Tunnel and the 17HPX V hull. The hull is not as flat as the tunnel hull nor has as much "V" as our 17HPXV. You get some of the advantages of a tunnel hull without the inherent somewhat rough ride of a full tunnel. On the flip side, the new skiff will not jump up quite as shallow as our tunnel.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Skip. [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


Don't be a stranger.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Skip! Welcome!

I haven't uploaded my pix, but I'm glad you stopped by! Thanks for the info!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome and thanks for the input. [smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks pretty cool


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard and a beauty of a bote. I would love to see it in the water - any chance of a JBs appearance in the near future? 
Thresh


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

doubt it thesh...

only custom boat builders bring their proto types to JB's


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

> Welcome aboard and a beauty of a bote.  I would love to see it in the water - any chance of a JBs appearance in the near future?
> Thresh


You never know, we might be able to set something up like that as we have the demo prototype here at the plant. If there is enough interest we might be able to do that?

Skip


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > Welcome aboard and a beauty of a bote.  I would love to see it in the water - any chance of a JBs appearance in the near future?
> > Thresh
> 
> 
> ...


Skip, We all know you builders are very busy and I would like to help you out and take the new boat to JB's for the weekend, You know kinda give you a weekend off. I will test fish the boat and let you know what the Guys think. Just send me a PM...

Thanks!
MATT


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm on it boys... Putting together a Maverick Micro demo day up your way, stay tuned...

Skip


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Go to this site. Click on boating on the left and then Maverick. The "micro" is shown on video. Also is the ECC Caimen.
http://fishbuzz.tv/


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Direct Link:

http://fishbuzz.tv/index.html?req=1&station=boatdirect&video=fishbuzz/boatdirect/maverick


----------

